# I would like to share my experience of buying german brands of cat food from germany



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

I thought I would share my experience of ordering German brands of cat food from Floydsphotenshop in Germany.

I first set sail on this course because I was unhappy (and disgusted) with the quality of (wet) cat food available in the UK, and after reading Hobbs excellent post on the A-Z of Wet Food in which she set out an analysis of the ingredients/nutritional value of the foods she reviewed.

I strongly subscribe to the notion that the quality of a pets health is very strongly influenced by the quality and nutritional value of the food they eat and, over the long term, the cost of premium food is offset by fewer visits to the vet.

I originally fed William dry food only (Orijen) as I didnt know any different but after the extensive research I did myself I immediately switched him over to wet food and do not endorse feeding cats dry food  of any quality.

Initially I ordered from Zooplus, but the only decent German food they have is Grau which contains rice (a carbohydrate). Aside from being a potential allergen, grains/carbs are not something a cat in the wild normally eats and can be a source of weight gain. And, personally, I am not comfortable with the source countries used for the meats in the other brands of food.

So I placed an order with another German on-line shop  but found their shipping fee of 22 Euros for 32 kilograms (via UPS) too high for my purse.

FloydsPfotenshop then posted on their website that they would ship to the UK (via DPD) for 10.50E for up to 30 kilograms ☺ A far more agreeable cost.

I used Googles translate this page to translate the Floyds website from German into English and for any words that didnt translate during the ordering process I simply copied and pasted into a new Google Translate window. Also, Daniela  the owner  is extremely nice and responds in English to emails/questions very quickly.

I ordered 81 x 200 gram tins which came to 21.15 Kilograms - so I still could have ordered more tins - for a delivery fee of 10.50E  which effectively added 0.12 pence to the cost of each tin. I ordered all the great brands Hobbs reviewed: Tiger Cat; Petnatur; MACs; Catz Fine Food, GranataPet  all grain free  with different meat sources and meat combinations to rotate.

I should add that I have only one cat who eats 1 x 200gram tin per day. The least expensive food I ordered is MACs at 0.89Euros (200g size); the most expensive Petnatur (Organic) at 1.85E (200g size). I could have saved some money if I had ordered the 400g size tins as they cost less per 100g but not sure how it would keep over 2 days or if William would get sick of eating the same thing 4 meals in a row.as he was a passionate dry food eating cat I still hold my breath every time I give him wet food.

I placed my order around noon on Mondayreceived a your order has shipped email with tracking info. at 8.00am Tuesday morningand the order was delivered, by DPD, this morning (Thursday) at 8.45am. Everything was perfectly and securely packed.

I should add that Floyds do charge 3.90% of the total order amount for paying with Paypal + a 0.35E service charge but this was virtually voided because they give a 4% discount on the total for spending over a certain amount of Euros.

This is not a paid review!! I initially found the prospect of ordering food from a German language website completely intimidating so I thought if others felt the same they might be encouraged by my experience. Also, I hope it will encourage others to take the leap if they can afford to do so.

Since feeding these German brands William is looking *noticeably *better and healthier. My partner  who I have to say is oblivious to many things  even commented the other day  unsolicited  on how well William is looking..which has made the whole thing (feeding premium brands) feel even more worthwhile as it is obviously working  :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

So pleased for you and the wee man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

This is a brilliant review for someone like me who is thinking about placing an order with Floyds soon.  I am amazed that you ordered on Monday and got the delivery on Thursday... that's quicker than ZooPlus I think! 

I'm looking forward to doing my first order with them!

Oh and a note for Hobbs... the kittens shared the Mac's pouch for a "snack" last night as they were hungry earlier than expected and they wolfed it down.  Little piggies. They were a lot noisier eating that too and nearly took my hand off before I set their bowls down.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have to say I've ordered twice now from Floyds Pfotenshop and found the service excellent, both times the goods were very well packaged and arrived only 2 days after I ordered!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've ordered from Floyds and Fuettern-mitspass and the customer service from both was excellent. I will probably use Floyds from now on though out of the 2 because the delivery is cheaper and they stock Pfotenliebe which Fuettern mit spass don't.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, I am so pleased that so many of you are taking the plunge and are getting your cats some great food


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Wow, I am so pleased that so many of you are taking the plunge and are getting your cats some great food


Hobbs: It's all thanks to you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

dom85 said:


> I've ordered from Floyds and Fuettern-mitspass and the customer service from both was excellent. I will probably use Floyds from now on though out of the 2 because the delivery is cheaper and they stock Pfotenliebe which Fuettern mit spass don't.


I didn't want to quote the name but as you mentioned it...Fuetternmitspass is the place I originally ordered from but I found their shipping cost (double that of Floyds) simply too expensive. I have thought of writing to Futternmitspass to ask if they would consider switching shippers from UPS to DPD but not sure how they would take it. Anyway, I must say Daniela at Floyds has been so friendly and nice.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

As a relative newbie cat owner myself, i read the threads on wet food and must say that my german is 'school bookish' at best, i took the plunge using Google and have now made 2 orders with Floyds, brillant service and my 'cat' german is improving !


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

salkei said:


> As a relative newbie cat owner myself, i read the threads on wet food and must say that my german is 'school bookish' at best, i took the plunge using Google and have now made 2 orders with Floyds, brillant service and my 'cat' german is improving !


Haha, i was the same, now I don't even translate the website, and I say things like 'fancy some huhn und leber Arnie?' Lol


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah know what you are saying, my 2 are begining to understand "möchten Sie einige Hühner und Kaninchen! :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this  I've been toying with the idea of switching foods. I thought I was feeding the cats a good diet but now I'm not so sure after reading Hobbs' reviews.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

thecat'smeow said:


> I didn't want to quote the name but as you mentioned it...Fuetternmitspass is the place I originally ordered from but I found their shipping cost (double that of Floyds) simply too expensive. I have thought of writing to Futternmitspass to ask if they would consider switching shippers from UPS to DPD but not sure how they would take it. Anyway, I must say Daniela at Floyds has been so friendly and nice.


Just so others who may be thinking of placing an order are aware, there is also a lovely guy at fuetturn-mit-spass who will email in English and will help with orders.

I've just been comapring prices as well and actually, even though the delivery with fuettern-mit-spass is more expensive my PetNatur order is only 3 EUR more expensive than Floyds including delivery, so I wouldn't count them out as I do find that they stock larger quantities of the brands I use and when you're spending quite a bit on delivery that can make it worth it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Haha, i was the same, now I don't even translate the website, and I say things like 'fancy some huhn und leber Arnie?' Lol


Haha.. I love this! This needed a love button.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I was planning on doing an order over the next day or so from Floyds. Discovered that Google translate works very quickly on my OH computer whereas I haver never got it to work on mine!


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

What's the conversion rate that you guys are getting from Euro's to Pounds? I'm trying to work out how much more expensive it is to buy from Germany than from say Zooplus.

[Edit] - Hopefully corrected my figures later on, a very simplified example of MACS (floyd) vs Gra (Zooplus) they work out at identical costs if you get 8-9 large deliveries a year from Germany. More than that and you'll be spending more money, fewer than that and you'll be saving.

[Edit] - not trying to put a downer on ordering from Germany, just think it's best to have all the information


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky you I have reached the same point and I´m trying to improve Merlin´s nutrition (very against his will) and have been ordering from USA (shipping 50 euros, I know too expensive) still trying to find what my boy will eat. I wrote an email to a a shop in Germany but I got a very strange reply. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to finally succed


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Lucky you I have reached the same point and I´m trying to improve Merlin´s nutrition (very against his will) and have been ordering from USA (shipping 50 euros, I know too expensive) still trying to find what my boy will eat. I wrote an email to a a shop in Germany but I got a very strange reply. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to finally succed


I think it's lovely of you to go to such lengths as ordering from the US to improve Merlin's nutrition. Now you can order from one of the German sites - Floyds or Futternmitspass. If you haven't already done so read Hobbs' A-Z of wet foods - which is the source I used to select the foods I wanted to give William. I have found he likes very meaty foods such as lamb, rabbit, calf and beef. I ordered Mac's; Catz Fine Foods (which he LOVES); Tiger Cat (Rabbit only); Petnatur and Granatapet. I would get a wide selection and just see what Merlin's likes. Good luck - Merlin is lucky you care so much


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Celador said:


> What's the conversion rate that you guys are getting from Euro's to Pounds? I'm trying to work out how much more expensive it is to buy from Germany than from say Zooplus.
> 
> A *very simplified *example:
> 
> ...


Hmm, I am intrigued. Let's keep weights the same and say we are comparing using google currency converter

200g tins Grau - zooplus (£1.15)
200g tins Grau - Germany (1.39 euro or £1.25)
200g tins Macs - Germany (0.89 euro or £0.80)

Unfair to include petnatur in this as that one IS more expensive by virtue of being organic but let's include it anyhow

200g tins Petnatur (Chicken and Salmon, the cheapest one) - Germany (1.50 euro or £1.34)

So, the macs should come out cheaper per year than the Grau on Zooplus.

However, don't forget that they offer 800g tins of Grau and Macs too, which, if you are feeding more than 1 or 2 cats, makes it even cheaper.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Not that I've ordered with them, but I have to add that DPD are one of the best delivery companies I've encountered (giving email notification with an hourly delivery slot the morning it's due) which would seriously sway me to use this site in the future :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> However, don't forget that they offer 800g tins of Grau and Macs too, which, if you are feeding more than 1 or 2 cats, makes it even cheaper.


Hobbs, do you think that the 800g tins would be wise with just 2 kittens to feed? We'd definitely get through it within 2 days - is that too long do you think?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I have tried so many brands form zooplus and he only really likesm Hill´s science and some complimentary food. However through trial and error I have seen he seems to like food with chunks. So now I ordered Weruva and Blue Buffalo that seem to have really good reviews. I´m not rich but I dont mind spending what I have to see that Merlin gets the best (cat´s are very stubborn though).


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Celador said:


> What's the conversion rate that you guys are getting from Euro's to Pounds? I'm trying to work out how much more expensive it is to buy from Germany than from say Zooplus.
> 
> A *very simplified *example:
> 
> ...


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Thanks, I have tried so many brands form zooplus and he only really likesm Hill´s science and some complimentary food. However through trial and error I have seen he seems to like food with chunks. So now I ordered Weruva and Blue Buffalo that seem to have really good reviews. I´m not rich but I dont mind spending what I have to see that Merlin gets the best (cat´s are very stubborn though).


Mac's do some pouches that are chunks


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Lisa Pierson helped me a lot when I consulted her about cat nutrition, she was very clear on her advice and then I met you guys that also helped me a lot. Unfortunately most people here make comments about wasting money on a cat, or just give him supermarket food etc. I´ll look up Mac then, although I have a feeling that shipping to Spain will be just as expensive.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh yes I've had several comments of, "Um... it's a cat."

Drives me mad.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

just tried to order from Floyds and failed miserably. Items kept on disappearing from my cart. Tried on mine and OH computer and have now given up


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

thecat'smeow said:


> Mac's do some pouches that are chunks


Do they? Looks (and smells) like pate to me


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Dr. Lisa Pierson helped me a lot when I consulted her about cat nutrition, she was very clear on her advice and then I met you guys that also helped me a lot. Unfortunately most people here make comments about wasting money on a cat, or just give him supermarket food etc. I´ll look up Mac then, although I have a feeling that shipping to Spain will be just as expensive.


Did you see my pm about Nature's Variety? Not sure whether that is a US brand that you wish to feed but that is available from a European store who charge 10.5 euro shipping within Europe I believe, so should cover Spain.

Which shop did you approach re shipping to Spain?


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hmm, I am intrigued. Let's keep weights the same and say we are comparing using google currency converter
> 
> 200g tins Grau - zooplus (£1.15)
> 200g tins Grau - Germany (1.39 euro or £1.25)
> ...


I've got things horribly mixed up I'm afraid ... what I've done isn't strictly wrong  it's perhaps not the most realistic scenario though!

Where our math's differs is that you have to add on 10.5 Euro's for each delivery made.

I was basing my calculations on buying only *24 cans of MAC's at a time*. Which would result in you needing around 15 deliveries of food each year which adds an extra 160 euros onto the total cost.

This is obviously not the best way to do it and I wasn't really thinking it through.

If instead, you bought *shed* loads of Mac's (lets say .. 140 Cans) then you'd only need 2.5 deliveries a year, which only adds on 26 euros to the total cost.

Under those circumstances (assuming that Ffloyds will let you order that much of one product), the comparison would be:

Grau (Zooplus) £379 a year
MAC's (Germany) £317 a year

This is assuming i've actually done my Maths properly this time round 

So, the conclusion is. If you buy around 2-3 BIG orders a year from Germany, you will save money.

The break even point (on MAC's vs Grau) is around 8-9 deliveries per year. More than that and it's costing you more money.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be making an order once my cats gobble their way through the last zooplus order. They don't seem to like petnatur but they love macs and granatapet!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I will be making an order once my cats gobble their way through the last zooplus order. They don't seem to like petnatur but they love macs and granatapet!


Has my parcel arrived then?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Celador said:


> I've got things horribly mixed up I'm afraid ... what I've done isn't strictly wrong  it's perhaps not the most realistic scenario though!
> 
> Where our math's differs is that you have to add on 10.5 Euro's for each delivery made.
> 
> ...


Of course *slaps her forehead*, I forgot about shipping. But hey, we are talking great food here


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Has my parcel arrived then?


Yes I pmd you


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Yes I pmd you dafty!


I didn't get one hun. Just presumed that it was still stuck somewhere between down here and up there.  Oooh lucky cats!

Hahahahahaha, I cannot believe you edited out the "dafty". lol


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> I didn't get one hun. Just presumed that it was still stuck somewhere between down here and up there.  Oooh lucky cats!
> 
> Hahahahahaha, I cannot believe you edited out the "dafty". lol


Hahah I was worried that you might take offence 

And I shall send you another, silly PF. Got an essay to finish then im gonna make a list of food I want using google translate. I wish Id paid more attention in GCSE German now


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Oh, how interesting....Dr. Lisa Pierson is who I consulted with too! It was all her information and her position on wet food that made me switch William immediately from dry to wet food. Her website is excellent and she gets her point across very clearly.


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Celador said:


> I've got things horribly mixed up I'm afraid ... what I've done isn't strictly wrong  it's perhaps not the most realistic scenario though!
> 
> Where our math's differs is that you have to add on 10.5 Euro's for each delivery made.
> 
> ...


Yes, the key is to order the maximum amount of tins you can on each order. I ordered 81 tins which will take me to the end of September, I think I could have ordered more but finances dictate at this time.....


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> just tried to order from Floyds and failed miserably. Items kept on disappearing from my cart. Tried on mine and OH computer and have now given up


Have you got Google Chrome? This is much easier to navigate the German sites with as it has translator built into it. When I used Firefox it did the same thing with missing items from my basket.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

ooh thanks I'll give it a go! Would like to order tonight so would get it beginning of next week when I am home


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> just tried to order from Floyds and failed miserably. Items kept on disappearing from my cart. Tried on mine and OH computer and have now given up


The same happend with me when I tried to use google translate. When I just used the site in German I had no problems:thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

just tried with Google chrome and its not made any difference


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> just tried with Google chrome and its not made any difference


Sorry I accidentally liked your post but I wanted to quote it. Oh no. Do you want to pm me your phone number and perhaps I can talk you through the German site?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Have just emailed Daniela and asked if I tell her what I want whether she could send me a paypal invoice. Hopefully can get around it that way.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks Hobbs 
may well take you up on that if Daniela can't send me a paypal invoice


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm sure she'll be able to 

It will probably be your cookies or security settings that are messing with the site but it's hard to know how to resolve it unless I can actually see what the settings are at the mo. 

Once you've got your first order and know what you want it's a lot easier to just use the site in German.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

I just did a bit of a pretend order to price things out, and i had the same issue. Any item with an add to basket symbol adds the item to the basket OK, but anything which has 1 as the quantity already there gives you the error message. Things would also disappear from the basket, so you're not the only one.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's because you're using a translator it resends and translates the page every time you navigate the site. If using Google Chrome makes no difference then have 2 windows open, one using the tranlastor so you know what youre buying and the other just in german so you can add items to the basket and place an order that way.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hobbs I wrote to cats country (in english they replied in german hehe). I´ll keep trying untill I get him the good quality food that he actually will eat with gusto. Keeping my fingers crossed for when I get my Weruva and Blue Buffalo order.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie, I know the feeling, I´ve gotten," its a cat, it´s ridiculous to buy food outside when they sell them in stores here, I don´t even import my own food"...etc, Funny thing they talk about what I spend and later I see them spending money on things I don´t. Really glad I found this group anyway because here in Spain there is a lot of ignorance sorry to say.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

had a very prompt email from Daniela this am. I have sent her a list of food and waiting an invoice. Hope the little darlings will like it now!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I placed a massive order with Zooplus, but when they get through it I think I will give some of the other foods listed a try. The trouble is if you place a bulk order and then the cats decide they don't like it, and it isn't worth just getting a few tins. I might go to Munich for the Octoberfest and maybe pick up some foods then (can get it delivered to my friends address if only online - might get her to order it for me too)

I totally ignored anyone who looked at me/told me I was mad to care so much about my cats food or for brushing their teeth - QUOTE: "They are only Moggies!" 
They only seemed to understand when I told them a bit of effort in brushing teeth now may save the cat a lot of pain in the future with gum/dental problems, hence saving vets fees. (people only understand the language of money these days!, no one really gave a toss about pain for the cat)

As for the food, well, now everyone believes me, as the kittens have the most beautiful, shiny silky fur and bright eyes. I can't vouch for what is going on internally, but I hope all is good in there too :thumbup1:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> had a very prompt email from Daniela this am. I have sent her a list of food and waiting an invoice. Hope the little darlings will like it now!


Great news!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I used Zoobi in Germany for my last order because Zooplus didn't have some of the foods I wanted to try. I must say, their service was also excellent. The only downside to this company is that they don't have PayPal and you have to pay by bank transfer (a German favourite...). This is okay if you're doing Euro-Euro, like I do, being in Italy, but is a bit of a palaver doing Sterling-Euro. They always answered emails quickly and courteously and seemed really on the ball. Thank you Google translate and my one year of German 30 years ago 

By the way, Madam Misi doesn't like Granatapet, Mac's or Tiger rabbit flavour... sigh, and Simba's on an all raw diet. Commercial food gives him the squits... PM me if you're interested in the food!!


----------



## gilldancergirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks,

I am new to PF so have just recently read Hobbs excellent post on the food. I was really unsure about ordering the food from the german websites so I have ordered some Grau and Orijen from Zooplus to try my wee guys on but I think I will try to order some from Germany now!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is all very well and good, but what if you have a fussy cat who turns her nose up at everything? Buying in bulk is so frustrating when it's never eaten! Would any of you ever consider selling one or two pouches or tins for folks to try? The only wet I can get my Tia to consistently eat is Hills in gravy, and I hate the stuff!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

thecat'smeow said:


> Mac's do some pouches that are chunks


Are they chunks in gravy or jelly? My cat doesn't get on with the pates?


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

carly87 said:


> This is all very well and good, but what if you have a fussy cat who turns her nose up at everything? Buying in bulk is so frustrating when it's never eaten! Would any of you ever consider selling one or two pouches or tins for folks to try? The only wet I can get my Tia to consistently eat is Hills in gravy, and I hate the stuff!


Try to find people on this forum who are near enough to you and also have a similar attitude to do swapsies. Worked for me, at least once


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

peecee said:


> Are they chunks in gravy or jelly? My cat doesn't get on with the pates?


The Macs pouches aren't chunks they are pate with a small amount of jelly, they do smell very appetising though. The smell always makes me feel hungry lol


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just had word from the guys from FuetternmitSpass. Postage to the UK has now been reduced to 15 euros for parcels up to 32 kg.  Don't forget they also offer multibuy offers.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

received my first delivery today. Very impressed with the packing. Did still get a couple of tins with small dents though. Cats loved the catnip mouse sent as a freebie. Will use again .


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> received my first delivery today. Very impressed with the packing. Did still get a couple of tins with small dents though. Cats loved the catnip mouse sent as a freebie. Will use again .


I had a few with dents, just phone the customer service number and they refunded for those individual cans.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Celador said:


> I've got things horribly mixed up I'm afraid ... what I've done isn't strictly wrong  it's perhaps not the most realistic scenario though!
> 
> Where our math's differs is that you have to add on 10.5 Euro's for each delivery made.
> 
> ...


What's the sell by date on these tins?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

just had a look at some of the ones I received from Floyds yesterday and the earliest was 12/12 and some were 2013


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

The batch I have is end of jan 2013. So, a wee while.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

So buying in bulk isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

shyboots said:


> I had a few with dents, just phone the customer service number and they refunded for those individual cans.


these were relatively tiny dents so I'm not going to bother. Its not like the tins are well bashed like ones from zooplus


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm confused. MAC has grains so how is it different to Grau?


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Okay, I'm confused. MAC has grains so how is it different to Grau?


Only some of the Macs have grains, the ones listed 'with rice', the pouches don't contain grains, they do 2 sensitive flavours which have carrot instead of rice and I believe there are a few other flavours which are just different mixtures of meat.

Well, that's what I thought anyway when looking at Mac's but Arnold doesn't like it so it's been a while, is that right Hobbs?


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> received my first delivery today. Very impressed with the packing. Did still get a couple of tins with small dents though. Cats loved the catnip mouse sent as a freebie. Will use again .


Arnold loves his mouse too, although now it's just a ball really, there is no tail or eyes left on it


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Only some of the Macs have grains, the ones listed 'with rice', the pouches don't contain grains, they do 2 sensitive flavours which have carrot instead of rice and I believe there are a few other flavours which are just different mixtures of meat.
> 
> Well, that's what I thought anyway when looking at Mac's but Arnold doesn't like it so it's been a while, is that right Hobbs?


I must not have looked properly. I'll go take another look.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I notice that Grau do a grain free as well. Is this any good?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I notice that Grau do a grain free as well. Is this any good?


Here is what I think about the grain-free stuff. Sorry, a lazy copy of the A-Z



> The grain-free Gourmet variety has mixed protein sources and contains overall less meat than the grainy variety. It also contains more offal than the grainy variety. Despite this it is more expensive.
> 
> Overall, despite the fact that it contains no grains the carb content appears to be the same and there is overall very little difference in the nutritional analyses compared with the grainy Gourmet ones.


Macs do grain-free and don't forget that you can get the more economical 800g tins if you have more than 2 cats to feed.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Here is what I think about the grain-free stuff. Sorry, a lazy copy of the A-Z
> 
> Macs do grain-free and don't forget that you can get the more economical 800g tins if you have more than 2 cats to feed.


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I've just placed an order with Floyds Pfotenshop.   

Is it sad that I'm quite excited about this?!!

For the 10,50 Euro P&P charge (under 30kg) I managed to get...

51 x 400g MAC's tins (various flavours)
2 x 100g MAC's pouches
8 x 200g GranataPet tins
2 x 400g Catz Finefood tins

It was really easy to order and paying by PayPal certainly came in handy.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonnie82 said:


> I've just placed an order with Floyds Pfotenshop.
> 
> Is it sad that I'm quite excited about this?!!
> 
> ...


I will be doing an order with them too when I finally get through this mountain of Animonda Carny, Purely and Bozita I have in the cupboards! As the boys are eating it alongside NI it is taking them foreverrrr! lol


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Ours are eating a huge variety of food now: Bozita, Smilla, Lily's Kitchen, Animonda Carny, Grau, Darling's, DAF, various German samples from kind forum members  and so on... and not a runny bum in sight, so I'm well impressed. They seem to love variety and get a bit fed up when they get the same meal twice in a row.  I think we'll continue to feed Animonda Carny and Grau as our two absolutely love both of those (that Grau never arrived, by the way! What's up with Royal Mail?!!) and the Animonda Carny at least is easier on the wallet than some of the other foods!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Woop woop, great news and lucky cats. 


Did the spoon arrive?


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

No spoon yet... but I did get a card through saying there's a parcel for me at the depot which was too big to go through the door. Would the spoon have been too big? :huh:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonnie, I just got a notice saying I have two packages waiting for me. One was recorded delivery to my OLD apartment (havent lived there for two years but luckily the postie knows me as my name isnt particularly common lol) so NO idea who is sending me recorded post to my old address. I am hoping the other one is your Grau! Its coming tomorrow so we shall see.

I had like 4 tins that wouldnt fit in your box still, and I have been feeding them as the boyf did and they wolfed them and didnt have any runny bums so I am hoping I can continue with grau. Used two tins so far so I am being tentative as I would like to feed it but the poos were no fun. Will probably stick with animonda too but Bozita is being knocked on the head. Might keep with the purely pots as back up in case an orders ever late (as If i ever have less than a cupboard full!)

I also enquired about the Darlings today, I mentioned someone had recommended them so if they ask I will tell them it was you and maybe you will get a discount


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bonnie82 said:


> No spoon yet... but I did get a card through saying there's a parcel for me at the depot which was too big to go through the door. Would the spoon have been too big? :huh:


Ermm, no, it should fit through. Probably the parcel with Grau that you have been waiting for.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, those efficient Germans.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Well I placed my order at 9pm last night and it was shipped at 9am this morning... that's service for you!


----------



## amyd (Apr 26, 2011)

I've also bought from Floyds and received a great service...have tried all the "good" foods on my cats and they don't like any! 

I think it could be because they are all pate - are there any good foods that are like shredded meat like encore but are complete? I've tried schiser and porta 21 - they went off them a while ago! They love encore - so anything complete that is similar to that would be great. Any ideas??

Seriously running out of ideas - the main problem is my maine coon boy - he doesn't eat much wet food at all (although he does really like encore but doesn't even eat a full tin of that). He loves his james wellbeloved biscuits..which i know isn't good for him..what would you do? I tried gradually taking away his biscuits a few weeks ago and he got bad diariah for about a week (took him to the vets and all is ok again now)..so he's back on his biscuits! I recently bought some orijen and now mix that in with the james wellbeloved as he wont eat them on their own.

The only time I've seen my maine coons polish off their food in one go is when we first got them and we carried on feeding them the raw food that the breeder fed them - which was the frozen mince in the dog section of pets at home. I didn't think this seemed like good food to be feeding them - but was wondering what you guys thought? Maybe just as a treat 3 times a week?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Your cats used to eat raw minces? Perfect! Just substitute the prize choice stuff for a better balanced pre-prepared raw minces from the likes of Natural Instinct, Darlings (or even DAF minces as long as you double-check their ratios closely).  You might have very happy cats eating great food very soon!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

You can have my 20kgs of DAF at the rate I'm going.. Three days of pretty much downright refusal to eat it now. 

If the new arrivals won't eat it, then I'll be looking to offload it onto someone lol.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh no Dante, I'm gutted for you that yours won't eat it either.  Ours will nibble at it but they don't seem to be that interested, whereas they absolutely love the Darling's. Have you tried them with different varieties? Do you think it's that lovely smell that's putting them off?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bonnie82 said:


> Oh no Dante, I'm gutted for you that yours won't eat it either.  Ours will nibble at it but they don't seem to be that interested, whereas they absolutely love the Darling's. Have you tried them with different varieties? Do you think it's that lovely smell that's putting them off?


Next time when I am over at Aurelia's I must remember to smell this food because I fail to see why there should be a "smell" to raw food, other than the meaty/irony smell that meat normally has. I am genuinely intrigued.


----------



## amyd (Apr 26, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Your cats used to eat raw minces? Perfect! Just substitute the prize choice stuff for a better balanced pre-prepared raw minces from the likes of Natural Instinct, Darlings (or even DAF minces as long as you double-check their ratios closely).  You might have very happy cats eating great food very soon!


Oooh ok - so the Natural Instinct stuff - Am I on the wrong site here as it says it's dog food? Natural Instinct Products - Natural Instinct Sorry if I'm being a bit thick 

So just want to make sure that this is the right site to buy the Darlings food: Real, Raw, Organic Cat Food Supplier - Darling's Cats So what do I ask for? And will this be complete or will I need to add anything to it? So is this ok to feed them every meal or just as a treat? Thanks for your help!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey hun, do you want to create a new thread so this thread about online shops doesn't get too derailed?


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Next time when I am over at Aurelia's I must remember to smell this food because I fail to see why there should be a "smell" to raw food, other than the meaty/irony smell that meat normally has. I am genuinely intrigued.


Well Dante has tried Natural Instinct and also the DAF minces... and has said that the DAF has a definite "different" smell to it whereas NI doesn't. I would say the same comparing DAF to Darling's. Very odd!


----------



## amyd (Apr 26, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey hun, do you want to create a new thread so this thread about online shops doesn't get too derailed?


Ok have done: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/180696-feeding-raw-meat.html#post1061285709


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

My experience of buying online from Germany has been really positive too.

Fuettern-mit-Spass is great - I've just received my parcel from them, I ordered/paid via Paypal Sunday evening, and here it is Thursday morning! I can really recommend them, only 15 euros to the UK for 32kg (22 euros for me tho ) and really helpful service in English.

I've also used Zoobi and Tatzenladen with great success too - so please don't be afraid of ordering from Germany!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Next time when I am over at Aurelia's I must remember to smell this food because I fail to see why there should be a "smell" to raw food, other than the meaty/irony smell that meat normally has. I am genuinely intrigued.


As a meat eater, I can honestly say I've never smelt any of the meat I would consume, smell like DAF. It's not a meaty/irony smell and my kitchen bin already absolutely reeks of decomposing flesh after what's been disposed of. I wouldn't eat anything that smelt like that, so I guess I don't really blame my two. I'd like to point out, unlike Bonnies, mine did arrive completely solidly frozen still - and you could smell 'the smell' when it was still frozen.

In comparison to NI which I'd say is pretty much completely odourless, this is a huge difference. And I'm completely stumped! I've not read any of the dog feeders complain of the smell though, maybe it smells worse to me because to get them to eat it, I'm having to sit with them and the bowl - whereas (I could be completely wrong here) dog owners just put a bigger quantity down and don't have to get near it too much.

I had a 'getting used to' period when I swapped them from wet to NI, but not as long as this. And typically now I can't order from NI to get anything else in lol..

ETA: Currently tried the chicken and rabbit versions. Both smell and are as unpopular as each other!
Sorry for derailment..


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, peculiar. Thanks for that Dante. Aurelia - do remind me. I want to have a sniff!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Dante, I am so glad it's not just me who noticed the peculiar smell!  I thought I was being overly sensitive. You're right, it is a distinctive "decomposing flesh" sort of smell... not like a butcher's shop and not like anything else I've ever smelt! Hmmm. Did you get them from the Raw To Go website, supplied by Lesley? I think you did? Aurelia gets them from somewhere else I think, so maybe her supplier doesn't have smelly meat!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes I've bought from RTG before as well and experienced the smell!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Well our order from Floyds Pfotenshop arrived today when we were at work and was left with neighbours, so the kittens have had Mac's for tea. 

No complaints whatsoever - brilliant packaging, everything is present and correct, and they even threw in a rather amusing-looking toy mouse. 

Our cat food cupboard is looking pretty full now and we have 48 cans of Grau coming from Zooplus too.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Received my order today, seriously impressed! I hope Daniela doesn't have to pack many of those boxes a day, they look like they must take ages - all precisely cut out and all. World away from Zooplus packaging! 

Lovely touch to add the Werther's and the little toy mouse aswell


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No matter who you order with, they all include a little sweet thing for humans and typically a toy for cats  I really like those little touches.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> No matter who you order with, they all include a little sweet thing for humans and typically a toy for cats  I really like those little touches.


How exciting  Making my first order on the 10th (payday yeeeeey!) and running low on cat foods. Need to make a list of needs


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried to send an email to Floyd's but didn't have any joy, have located them on FB and sent message there.

Which ones of the wet food is organic, free range without hormones, antibiotics?

Thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

walkingcarpets said:


> I tried to send an email to Floyd's but didn't have any joy, have located them on FB and sent message there.
> 
> Which ones of the wet food is organic, free range without hormones, antibiotics?
> 
> Thanks


I emailed them about 1 hour ago and got a reply almost immediately.

Petnatur definitely have one listed as organise, as for the others, I am not sure.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you email address I can have? Thanks


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

no worries, Danielle has replied on FB


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I would have loved to order from Daniella but she can only accept Paypal. I have a real problem with Paypal sadly. I'll have to stick to zooplus, but I am overall happy with them even if I want to try more quality foods in the future.


----------



## tachima (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here, sorry to crash in on this thread! I have been reading here for a couple of months now, since one of my cats got ill and I had to become a cat food "expert". 

I was hoping someone could help me. I tried placing an order with zoobi.de but mistakenly selected payment via a site that doesn't work for my country. So now my order is stuck. I tried emailing them in english and german but it's been a week with no reply! 

Can anyone help me? I am trying to order granatapet and it seemed the best option since there are no shipping costs above a certain amount.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Patricia Gracey (Oct 16, 2018)

thecat'smeow said:


> I thought I would share my experience of ordering German brands of cat food from Floydsphotenshop in Germany.
> 
> I first set sail on this course because I was unhappy (and disgusted) with the quality of (wet) cat food available in the UK, and after reading Hobbs excellent post on the A-Z of Wet Food in which she set out an analysis of the ingredients/nutritional value of the foods she reviewed.
> 
> ...





thecat'smeow said:


> I thought I would share my experience of ordering German brands of cat food from Floydsphotenshop in Germany.
> 
> I first set sail on this course because I was unhappy (and disgusted) with the quality of (wet) cat food available in the UK, and after reading Hobbs excellent post on the A-Z of Wet Food in which she set out an analysis of the ingredients/nutritional value of the foods she reviewed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patricia Gracey (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone ordered wet cat food from floydspfotenshop recently? This thread seem to end about seven years ago and I am having trouble navigating the website so would appreciate if anyone can help me either with a phone number or with information about current cost of shipping from Germany to the UK .


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Patricia Gracey said:


> Has anyone ordered wet cat food from floydspfotenshop recently? This thread seem to end about seven years ago and I am having trouble navigating the website so would appreciate if anyone can help me either with a phone number or with information about current cost of shipping from Germany to the UK .


It's 29,90 € for parcels up to 30 kg


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Patricia Gracey said:


> Has anyone ordered wet cat food from floydspfotenshop recently? This thread seem to end about seven years ago and I am having trouble navigating the website so would appreciate if anyone can help me either with a phone number or with information about current cost of shipping from Germany to the UK .


The majority of the food the OP purchased is now available from zooplus, so personally I'd buy it from there.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with TM. Petnatur canned food ( not available from Zooplus) can be bought from Fuettern-mit-spass. Their delivery cost to the UK is 9.5 euros so i don't order very often from FMS, and when I do I make it a big order.


----------

